# Big Deer between Lone Peak and Box Elder?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm confident there has to be big deer between Lone Peak and Box Elder. I want to hunt with my bow there this year. Yes, I'm scouting now in my particular style: Running shoes, light pack, and some 8x32's. In this clip I covered a 20 mile long swatch mainly looking for good tracks in the mud and soft ground. Saw only a few smaller bucks and one goat. Question: I'm not confident in the difference between what a buck track vs. a goat track. Is there any dead giveaways between the 2?






This is a short clip between Big Horn and Chipman. The goat was standing right on top of Big Horn.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know about the deer, but I do have a question for you. Is there something you are doing to avoid blisters after having stepped in the water? I always get blisters if my feet get wet.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> I don't know about the deer, but I do have a question for you. Is there something you are doing to avoid blisters after having stepped in the water? I always get blisters if my feet get wet.


I go a size and a half bigger than my foot measures and wear smartwool (merino) socks


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't help you with the tracks, but I've hunted box elder peak before. Saw some dandy deer up the in the terraces. You'll have fun chasing them with a bow. Good luck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Matt, 
there are some real big bucks in the areas you speak of. In fact, you were very close to an area that holds some mature bucks. Although you intend your videos as entertaining. There's a good lesson to be learned. If a person wants to see more mature bucks, slow down and pick apart the country around you. About the tracks, I believe the goat tracks are more blocky than the deer and the deer will be longer in nature.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

The area used to carry a lot of big bucks. Unfortunately for some reason it has gotten much more popular over the last few years. Packed the horses in on the archery and muzzleloader hunts last year. There were camps and hunters all over the place. I was a little disheartened as I used to love hunting this area mostly with the mountain to myself before I went in the Corps. I still spend a fair amount of the summer scouting it and it holds a few good bucks still, harder to find 'em. Saw a lot of small 2 pts shot up there last year, I shot a 2 pt there many years ago and would never do that for a 2 pt again. Its a beautiful area though and I love to ride it on the ponies. Wish I had your legs and lungs. Keep an eye out for me, I'll probably be up there with ya, I'll either be on a bay or a dun paint with the other towed behind.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

mattinthewild said:


> I'm confident there has to be big deer between Lone Peak and Box Elder. I want to hunt with my bow there this year. Yes, I'm scouting now in my particular style: Running shoes, light pack, and some 8x32's. In this clip I covered a 20 mile long swatch mainly looking for good tracks in the mud and soft ground. Saw only a few smaller bucks and one goat. Question: I'm not confident in the difference between what a buck track vs. a goat track. Is there any dead giveaways between the 2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wildernesscollege.com/identify-deer-tracks.html Goats articulate their hooves more. This is for climbing rock. You will find their tracks splayed, even when they are going up hill. Smaller, younger goat tracks, will look more like deer tracks though.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

mattinthewild said:


> I go a size and a half bigger than my foot measures and wear smartwool (merino) socks


I would second this, and add that more flexible foot wear helps to alleviate blisters also. As for wet feet, you want shoes that will drain and dry quickly. For most of the year, you do not need heavy water proof boots. Most padding and insulation holds water, and sweat, and will contribute to blisters.

If you are prone to getting blisters, pack mole skin, duct tape, and spare socks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> The area used to carry a lot of big bucks. Unfortunately for some reason it has gotten much more popular over the last few years. Packed the horses in on the archery and muzzleloader hunts last year. There were camps and hunters all over the place. I was a little disheartened as I used to love hunting this area mostly with the mountain to myself before I went in the Corps. I still spend a fair amount of the summer scouting it and it holds a few good bucks still, harder to find 'em. Saw a lot of small 2 pts shot up there last year, I shot a 2 pt there many years ago and would never do that for a 2 pt again. Its a beautiful area though and I love to ride it on the ponies. Wish I had your legs and lungs. Keep an eye out for me, I'll probably be up there with ya, I'll either be on a bay or a dun paint with the other towed behind.


+100

It used to be a hot area but too many people hunt it now. A few big bucks still get taken during the archery hunt... but few remain to make it through the remainder of the hunts to the winter range (I live nearby, we watch animals during the rutt every year). Word got out about it years ago and tons of people go up there now.

-DallanC


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think that putting it on a Forum on the WWW is going to help it any. I hunted it a few years ago and was surprised on how many hunters, horses and hikers there were. We had horrible weather and it was still packed. Always wanted to go back and have done some scouting up there but not hunted again.
Maybe just me but if I am thinking about hunting an area that I feel is remote, I would just hunt it first and see how it goes rather than open it up to a public discussion on the Web........unless you are possibly trying to get others to take the bait and go here so your other place becomes less crowded. Evil Plan but I like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My thoughts are any area the Matt wants to hunt, he will turn up mature deer and have a chance. Anyone who can hike like he does can effectively find animals in any area. Alpine North Mtn, Box Elder, Timp, AF Canyon have been hammered the last 4 years.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> http://www.wildernesscollege.com/identify-deer-tracks.html Goats articulate their hooves more. This is for climbing rock. You will find their tracks splayed, even when they are going up hill. Smaller, younger goat tracks, will look more like deer tracks though.


Great link. ok. Yeah. It can get tough. Between Twin Peaks and Timp it seems like the big bucks and goats share some of the same ground.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like you're on LP and in the cirque. To find the animals there you have to get away from where all the hikers and climbers frequent. On BE, it's getting away from the guys on horses and the main trail. There's a lot of country up there and in past years when I frequented it, there were a few spots that hold some animals.

Posting on the forum here won't make a difference.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never hunted that area, but I have hunted places just like you describe: very remote and rugged with a fair amount of hikers in the area. I have talked with people that used to hunt the same area and they tell of days when big bucks were easy to find. I know there are still big ones there because I've seen them. They aren't easy to find though. My advice is to locate the areas where bucks hang out - you'll see mostly small and medium bucks, but make a note of these areas. Nearby is where you're likely to find the big boys. Once you've narrowed down your search you can get off the main trails and look in the more isolated draws and pockets. If big bucks are there they will often not be in view from the main trails.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> +100
> 
> It used to be a hot area but too many people hunt it now. A few big bucks still get taken during the archery hunt... but few remain to make it through the remainder of the hunts to the winter range (I live nearby, we watch animals during the rutt every year). Word got out about it years ago and tons of people go up there now.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan don't you live by alpine?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

pm sent.


-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

mattinthewild said:


> Great link. ok. Yeah. It can get tough. Between Twin Peaks and Timp it *seems like the big bucks and goats share some of the same ground.*


That seems to be more so the last few years, in some other areas also. Last year, on the rifle opener(deer), I had seen more goats than deer, by noon.

In a couple places, that I am familiar with. Deer moved higher, and goats moved a little lower. They occupied adjacent areas, that neither typically did before(In the late summer/fall). And in one location last summer, you could find all the goats in areas lower than where you would find deer.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

2:22 said:


> I don't think that putting it on a Forum on the WWW is going to help it any.


Amen. You would think he would have learned his lesson after last year. Running his **** mouth about what bucks he saw on timp, and then the hoards of people up there on the rifle deer hunt all because they heard of some guy that likes to run a lot has seen a nice buck. These areas don't need anymore pressure than they already get.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> Amen. You would think he would have learned his lesson after last year. Running his **** mouth about what bucks he saw on timp, and then the hoards of people up there on the rifle deer hunt all because they heard of some guy that likes to run a lot has seen a nice buck. These areas don't need anymore pressure than they already get.


I don't see the problem, Option WTF? evenly distributes hunters across the state. Problem solved.

Some people don't mind hunting around other hunters, some like some solitude, myself included. If an area has lots of people, and you can't get away from them, and you don't like hunting around other people, then you should hunt someplace else. Hunters go where the deer are.

If there are deer somewhere, hunters are going to figure it out, one way or another.

chastising people for providing information about areas and animals, especially this early in the season, is ridiculous.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You can stand on Box Elder and look down at my house. Needless to say, Lisa and I spend a lot of time up there. Since they improved the road up to the peak the traffic has quadrupled both during the summer and during the hunting season. We have seen a dive in both deer and elk on the peak, Perry canyon, Willard canyon, the terraces and the bowl on the back side. Despite the USFS shutting off some main trails into the back bowl, D-bag four wheelers have ignored the signs and breached the logs across the trails or tore their own trails into a once wonderful, secluded hunting area. Last year Lisa and I saw a wheeler down among the beaver ponds where we use to see elk all the time. This isn't a big basin. You can't go into it until you see something and are ready to use your longrange rifle or sneak in for a close range shot. As experience has taught us over the years, once you go in and contaminate the basin, you're done hunting there for the season.

There's still deer up there and there's still some big ones but the influx of hunters the last few years has been very disheartening.

One side note - Please people, if you have an ATV, don't be tempted to go off the legal trails. Every set of tracks in an invitation to the next dork and before you know it you have an irreparable trail.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

We are talking about a different Boxelder area longBow.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

longbow said:


> You can stand on Box Elder and look down at my house. Needless to say, Lisa and I spend a lot of time up there. Since they improved the road up to the peak the traffic has quadrupled both during the summer and during the hunting season. We have seen a dive in both deer and elk on the peak, Perry canyon, Willard canyon, the terraces and the bowl on the back side. Despite the USFS shutting off some main trails into the back bowl, D-bag four wheelers have ignored the signs and breached the logs across the trails or tore their own trails into a once wonderful, secluded hunting area. Last year Lisa and I saw a wheeler down among the beaver ponds where we use to see elk all the time. This isn't a big basin. You can't go into it until you see something and are ready to use your longrange rifle or sneak in for a close range shot. As experience has taught us over the years, once you go in and contaminate the basin, you're done hunting there for the season.
> 
> There's still deer up there and there's still some big ones but the influx of hunters the last few years has been very disheartening.
> 
> One side note - Please people, if you have an ATV, don't be tempted to go off the legal trails. Every set of tracks in an invitation to the next dork and before you know it you have an irreparable trail.


Different Box Elder, but I hear you. I photographed some guys in a Jeep, driving though the lake in Willard Basin. Even with photos of the driver in the Jeep, and the license plate, all he got was a letter from the state say don't do it again.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> I don't see the problem, Option WTF? evenly distributes hunters across the state. Problem solved.
> 
> Some people don't mind hunting around other hunters, some like some solitude, myself included. If an area has lots of people, and you can't get away from them, and you don't like hunting around other people, then you should hunt someplace else. Hunters go where the deer are.
> 
> ...


Sure SOME people might figure it out, but wide open on the www sure makes it so a lot more people find out.

Sorry, but I guess is was absent on the day that everybody drank the Mattinthewild Kool-aid. The guy is in shape and can definatley our run me, I will give him that, but I can't for the life of me come close to liking him.

I am entitled to my opinion, if you don't agree, I don't care. I am not interested in debating and getting into the whole "if you don't like it hunt elsewhere" crap, so I will leave it at that. If you don't agree with what I post, that is fine, you are entitled to your opinion same as me.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

So is this about you not liking Matt, or over crowding?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> So is this about you not liking Matt, or over crowding?


Yes.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

2:22 said:


> We are talking about a different Boxelder area longBow.


Aha.....drrrrrrr. 
Well now you guys know your Box Elder peak is not alone. Still pizzes me off though.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

highcountryfever said:


> Sure SOME people might figure it out, but wide open on the www sure makes it so a lot more people find out.
> 
> Sorry, but I guess is was absent on the day that everybody drank the Mattinthewild Kool-aid. The guy is in shape and can definatley our run me, I will give him that, but I can't for the life of me come close to liking him.
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion, if you don't agree, I don't care. I am not interested in debating and getting into the whole "if you don't like it hunt elsewhere" crap, so I will leave it at that. If you don't agree with what I post, that is fine, you are entitled to your opinion same as me.


Really? It's not like we think he's a star on here. He's just seems like a great guy with some entertaining videos. He stays out of everybody's drama and never adds derogatory replies. I haven't seen one thing in his posts that would indicate he's an unlikable guy.
But hey, I've met some people that rubbed me wrong and I can't put my finger on why. I gotta give you your opinion.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> Yes.


:grin: I guess everyone has something to contribute.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> Amen. You would think he would have learned his lesson after last year. Running his **** mouth about what bucks he saw on timp, and then the hoards of people up there on the rifle deer hunt all because they heard of some guy that likes to run a lot has seen a nice buck. These areas don't need anymore pressure than they already get.


That had nothing to so with his videos or telling people about deer on Timp. There are big bucks on Timp. There now everyone can go hunt them. Who gives a rats ass if he asks a question about an area. It's morons like you who give thi place a bad name.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been in a jeep up to the divide on Box Elder Peak in Ut county ^.^


-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I've been in a jeep up to the divide on Box Elder Peak in Ut county ^.^
> 
> -DallanC


:grin: Wrong Box Elder again.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

One of my earliest memories is riding on the fender of the dune buggy coming down off Box Elder Peak. Dad didn't want us inside if he lost control coming down through the rocks by Horsetail Falls. I believe it was the last day the road was opened before it went to wilderness. Grew up in Alpine and saw the deer herd of the 1980s and has never been the same since the winter of '92.

There are big deer on every unit. One just has to spend the time finding them. Just keep in mind that Micro-Buck-Management added over 1,000 additional rifle permits to the Wasatch West unit. Even with the excellent buck production of the last 2 years, the buck numbers dropped by 15% or more.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Packout said:


> One of my earliest memories is riding on the fender of the dune buggy coming down off Box Elder Peak. Dad didn't want us inside if he lost control coming down through the rocks by Horsetail Falls. I believe it was the last day the road was opened before it went to wilderness. Grew up in Alpine and saw the deer herd of the 1980s and has never been the same since the winter of '92.
> 
> There are big deer on every unit. One just has to spend the time finding them. Just keep in mind that Micro-Buck-Management added over 1,000 additional rifle permits to the Wasatch West unit. Even with the excellent buck production of the last 2 years, the buck numbers dropped by 15% or more.


No, no, no.....Option WTF! reduces crowding. All those people are there, because Matt told them about the big bucks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> :grin: Wrong Box Elder again.


Nope, growing up that was a legal road. It was just National Forest then, not a wilderness area. The last weekend it was open to vehicles my dad took us up to the Intake in the old '74 Jeep. You could easily drive on up past the cabins to the divide on the side of Box Elder Peak above Alpine.

I very vividly remember that day, one of my fondest memories was bouncing around on that mountain road in the old jeep.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Been up that road as well. Spent a few years in the late 80's and early 90's chasing monsters around BE peak with my bow. Good times.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread is funny. I have never hunted timp, however, it's pretty common knowledge the area holds big deer.

Hopefully no one says anything about there being nice elk in the high uinta wilderness area or to watch the fields down south for deer and catch them moving up the hillside.

Oh ****, now I did it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Nope, growing up that was a legal road. It was just National Forest then, not a wilderness area. The last weekend it was open to vehicles my dad took us up to the Intake in the old '74 Jeep. You could easily drive on up past the cabins to the divide on the side of Box Elder Peak above Alpine.
> 
> I very vividly remember that day, one of my fondest memories was bouncing around on that mountain road in the old jeep.
> 
> -DallanC


I was reffering to the original Jeep reference, I made about Willard Basin, in Box Elder county. It was intended as a Joke, hence the smile.


----------

